# Wood Hunt



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Last week we got word of some trees on the Niagara Escarpment that had been 
felled by a storm. they were really big ones 20 to 30 inches diameter. 
Pine. soft maple and red oak. Free for the hauling out. So four of us from the WGO went for them and got about half a ton. Man, those pieces were heavy!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I suppose most is to be for turning, none long enouth to have milled, least none in the pics.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

No, the owners had contacted some lumber people who weren't interested.
Maybe there wasn't enough or not worth the effort to get it out. We worked hard at it, some of them we rolled down the hill kile bowling balls!


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

oops!
like bowling balls.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's a great find Maurice but is it worth risking injury bearing in mind that your bones aren't as flexible as they used to be, by the way, would you be the distinguished looking gent in blue jeans?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Maurice that is a great haul. I can see some nice bowls coming out of those.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

harrysin said:


> That's a great find Maurice but is it worth risking injury bearing in mind that your bones aren't as flexible as they used to be, by the way, would you be the distinguished looking gent in blue jeans?


I appreciate the compliment Harry but that chap is Joe not Mo, I look a bit older. I took the pics so you can't see me. Don't worry about my bones,
I pace myself pretty well and let the younger guys do the real heavy stuff.
:stop:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Maurice said:


> I appreciate the compliment Harry but that chap is Joe not Mo, I look a bit older. I took the pics so you can't see me. Don't worry about my bones,
> I pace myself pretty well and let the younger guys do the real heavy stuff.
> :stop:


Yep Maurice. I just load the cooler up with Bud Light and holler for the youngsters. Tell them they can have a cold one or two when they move this from here to here. Works pretty well every time.:lol::lol::help:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I have this image of Elmer Fudd with his rifle... "Be vewy quiet, we are hunting burwels..."


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Can't be vewy quiet when you are hunting with a chainsaw


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

harrysin said:


> That's a great find Maurice but is it worth risking injury bearing in mind that your bones aren't as flexible as they used to be, by the way, would you be the distinguished looking gent in blue jeans?


Harry, here are three of the wood hunters, I'm the old guy in the middle:dance3:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Maurice my late granddad always told me, "yep ya get old and can't do things ya used to but there is always a way to skin the cat." Next year when I retire I am going to buy me a trailer and put a swinging arm on it. It will have a winch that will lift 2500 lbs and runs off the 12 volt battery of the vehicle. I figure I can swing the arm around. Pick up the log and swing it around on the trailer. Then at the shop I can pick up the log and swing it around to my chainsaw table for sawing. My granddad built one with a hand crank winch. He gathered logs for firewood till he got sick at 96 yrs old. He would winch them off the trailer to a cutting table and then winch them to a log splitter. He would do this every summer for as long as I can remember.


----------

